# building a loft in a warm climate area (starter)



## sykesun99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi fellow fanciers,

Im Syke from Philippines. Im want to keep pigeons in the future. Here in the Philippines we only have sunny day and rainy season. I thinking about building a 4W,8L,7high loft but i will be using screen as the wall and 2x2 wood for the frame. 4' for breeder's section and 4' for the flyers. May i know your ideas about it? will it be fine for the birds? im kinda intimidated by your lofts ahaha they're so elegant and well-built. 

thanks in advance


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Ground tilted slightly and easy to clean
Raise the loft a little about wetland


----------



## BACALA (Sep 13, 2009)

*tropics loft*

i would recommend pressure treated wood...termites are abundant in warm climate...i'm about to start a whole new set-up with quality wood...


----------

